# Growth scans



## rachelha (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all

I was wondering how many weeks you were when you started to get growth scans.  I am at 25 weeks and have been told I will get one at 30 weeks.  This seems ages away, I really want to know how things are going sooner.

Rachel


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi
My scans have been 12weeks, 17weeks (they do the 16wk scan at 17wks?), 20weeks, 24weeks
my next scans are now planned for 28weeks, 32weeks, then every week from then until baby is here.
I've only seen the midwife twice, but have to go to the hospital diabetes antenatal clinic every 2 weeks (although the scans are often different dates to the clinics so in april & may it was more like weekly visits) the hospital visits are abit time consuming as the hospital is 50 miles away from work!!
I hope everything is going ok!! i can't believe how quickly everything is going  when are you thinking of starting mat leave? xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey hun I had scan at begining of preg (6 weeks) then at 12, then 19 weeks anomoly scan... then again at 28 weeks and another 2 after that, I think if they are happy enough with your diabetes they dont scan you as often, I went for one at 33 weeks or something and had to go bk at 36 weeks for a dopler for the cord as it looked as though baby didnt grow much, she actually had but the scanner was different both times so did things differently... The cord was fine also and the fact thet Grace was only 5lb8 at birth meant that her measurements were fine but I think they base the measurements on what size baby "should be" rather than what would be considered normal for the individual (im short and colins average height) 
I wouldnt worry about not being scanned as often, I would of been glad actually because I felt ten times worse everytime I left the hospital due to worrying that things were not normal!! 
Im not sure but I think that the national average is 7-8lbs at birth so unless baby is growing along those lines then I seriously see no point in growth scans  I mean at 36 weeks grace was measuring 32 all because of the averages, its so stupid, talk about making you even more paranoid eh!! xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, I still think I may ask for a scan at 28 weeks if possible.  I just want to know if what I am doing is working.  I have a horrible feeling my hba1c is going to have gone up a fair bit when I get the results on Monday :-(

I am starting my official maternity leave on 6th Sep (EDD = 12th Sep) but I have lots of holidays to take before them.  I have a few days off this month and am going down to 4 days a week starting in July and am on holiday from 9th Aug until the maternity leave kicks in.

I have worked out I only have 2 full weeks left here - woohoo.  But there is so much to do before I could hand over to someone, if they get a replacement.

Chrissie - what about you?


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 2, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't be happy with only having a scan at 12 weeks then at 30 weeks. I had one at 7 weeks,12 wks,20 wks,28 wks,32 wks and then 37 wks. I think asking them for one earlier is a good idea it's always nice to see how the baby has grown and that everything is okay. Those 2 weeks will fly by and then you can put your feet up and get the house ready for your little one  xx


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Rachel

When are you next at clinic? i think i'd ask for an extra scan too if i were you too!! at least it will help stop you worrying. I think my HbA1C has probally gone up abit too 

I finish work 2nd aug (4 weeks annual leave, then mat leave)  i've got a weeks holiday in 2weeks so i've only got about 8weeks left eekk i can't believe how quickly its going

Have you noticed your blood sugars starting to go up? mine are slowly creeping up & i keep increasing my basal rates at least the hypos are getting less now

xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

Been meaning to mail you but time has got the better of me to thank you for the sticks. I received them at the start of the week. Sorry about not thanking you sooner...busy bee me  Thats what happens when you work and have a young daughter 

I only had two scans which on reflection i feel was pretty poor. I didn't have any complications but when my daughter was born she was 4lbs 12 and then dropped to 4lbs 2  and was in SCBU. I guess hindsight is a wonderful thing.

I was seen every 2 weeks (and waited for hours before being seen - not forgotton that)! But i think it is good to have that extra one further down the road to make sure all is growing well (but not too well of course). I can also appreciate that too may scans makes one a tad paraniod too. Its hard to get the happy medium.

My advice is to ask ask ask and persist if necessary...

Good luck...Bernie  x


----------



## Cate (Jun 5, 2010)

Was going to answer you on Babycentre but figured you'd have posted on here as well 

I had 7 scans in total with Hannah, at 8, 12, 14, 20, 28, 32 & 36 weeks.  At the final scan I was told she'd be "around 8lbs, good average sized baby".  She was 9lbs 8oz at birth (at 39+4 gestation).  Only after that was I told that there is a *massive* margin for error on the growth scans!

With Edward it's a bit different as he was triplets to start with then ID twins till we had TTTS at 23 weeks and lost our other twin at 26 weeks as a result.  So I lost track of how many scans I had, certainly they were at 7, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 20, 23 x4, 25, 28, 30, 31 x3 plus a few others at the specialist treatment centre for TTTS.  He was born at 31+3 gestation, I had scans scheduled every 2 weeks till the planned delivery date though.  I have no idea how many of those scans were growth scans due to diabetes and how many were for other reasons!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 5, 2010)

The doctor told me i might be able to have one at 8 weeks, which is maybe 6 weeks away, feels like forever.
Exciting though x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 7, 2010)

Well - it looks like this is another example of the poor level of service in NHS Lothians.  They don't actually do routine growth scans at all, you only get one if they think something is wrong.  How are they meant to know if anything is wrong if they dont do the scan.  

Penny pinching *****

sorry still v annoyed, I will calm down in a bit.  It was only about 18 months ago that they started doing anomaly scans for "normal" preg. people here.  Up until then you got the booking scan and that was it.   As for nuchal scans not a chance, even if you are 35 and diabetic.  And pumps - dont get me going on that one.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 7, 2010)

WHAT??? I thought they had to scan you lots if you were diabetic? Isn't there anything that you can do about it, I really wouldn't be happy with that how are they going to know how he's growing etc if they don't scan. Is your consultant happy with that decision? xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 7, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> WHAT??? I thought they had to scan you lots if you were diabetic? Isn't there anything that you can do about it, I really wouldn't be happy with that how are they going to know how he's growing etc if they don't scan. Is your consultant happy with that decision? xx



The lead diabetic consultant was sat there as the obstetrics person was telling me this.  Seriously fed up.  They know I suffer from anxiety too, can they not see that this really is not going to help.


----------



## am64 (Jun 7, 2010)

hugs what more can i say rachel please try not to worry ... x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 7, 2010)

They are idiots, i hate this postcode lottery nhs.
Its not fair how it is so different depending where you are. Its te same service surely.
xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 8, 2010)

rachelha said:


> The lead diabetic consultant was sat there as the obstetrics person was telling me this.  Seriously fed up.  They know I suffer from anxiety too, can they not see that this really is not going to help.



I know it costs money but you can get private scans done if they won't do it, it might put your mind at rest? I feel so angry on your behalf it's just ridiculous  xxx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been doing a bit of research, it is ?95 for a private scan - ouch.  

If I was in either the Borders or Tayside regions I would have had 1 growth scan already and now be having them fortnightly.  So it is not a difference between, Scotland and England.

I am going to raise it with them again at my next appointment. My hba1c is steadily going up now 6.5%, and at the last check only 48% of my readings are in the target range. They just dont seem to care though. I realise they probably have people attending the clinic with worse readings than me, but that does not mean they should ignore me.

Still annoyed and fed up by it all. The scans were the only bit of the appointments worth going to.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2010)

Stick to your guns Rachel, I hope you can get something sorted, must be very worrying as it is without the extra hassle of this


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 9, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I have been doing a bit of research, it is ?95 for a private scan - ouch.
> 
> If I was in either the Borders or Tayside regions I would have had 1 growth scan already and now be having them fortnightly.  So it is not a difference between, Scotland and England.
> 
> ...



How stupid are they! Is there no way you can get transferred to another hospital for your pregnancy care? Doesn't matter if there are people with worse readings than you, you are a pregnant diabetic who needs growth scans. I know what you mean the only bit I enjoyed about the weekly appointments was when I had the scans with some of them. (just wanted to say I'm not having a go at you I'm just angry with them)

I hope you can get something sorted xxx


----------

